# Boss called it a crawl space. I call it a fox hole



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Kitchen on a slab. Basement under rest of house. When they updated the kitchen, instead of breaking the slab up. They chiseled out the foundation and DUG back around the existing CI kitch waste. Ugh. Then, the threw the new PVC together at whatever angle they needed and used ferncos. I sure as hell don't wanna have to change that second Fernco. I'd need to hire a kid to get to it. Also I had to cable this sucker and it was FULL of drain-no.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

second fernco is setting on that duct in the pic. evidently, the electricians went pretty far back in there to do some wiring. I can't believe they saved money doing it this way.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well atleast they installed a cleanout, to make rodding the hacked up mess easier.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Boss called it a crawlspace.......:blink:


yeah for a rodent.......:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your boss needs to be b!tchslapped. We all need some prodding once in awhile to expand our horizons but that is just stupid. I worked for a guy who had a way with words just like that. :furious:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats what you call a HOT MESS


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

to his credit, he was only relaying what the customer had said on the phone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's with the 2" coupling on top of the cast iron and below the 2" san tee?......:blink:



guess the line needed more fall....:whistling2:.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Shut up and do as your told
Don,t know bout u but i feel better


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

So are they keeping this rigged mess?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I was covered in muck by time I was done cabling so I didn't take a pic. The closer Fernco is now a mission. The farther one is "hope for the best". And we got a PVC test tee. And no clean out on the horiz to vert.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you break some of the brick so it can all go down hill? Or is it just camera angle that makes it look like a loose v?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Like I said, I didn't take an after pic. When I was done, it def had fall...like inch per foot.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Like I said, I didn't take an after pic. When I was done, it def had fall...like inch per foot.


Was it just a k/s on that line


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

walker426 said:


> Was it just a k/s on that line


yep


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess it was too hard to chip out a bit more concrete to get the right grade on that line haha.

Aaron


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Scary....


----------

